# The Handshake



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah that was weird LOL


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:rotf:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Hahaha, good stuff.


----------

